# Engine issue.



## vdub_n (May 23, 2004)

so iv been having probblems with my 8v aba running cis. it seems to bog down in the low rpms. and runs real rough i hvae to keep my foot on the gas to even keep it running. items that iv changes to try and fix the issue. new plugs, wires, cap, rotor, dizzy, have new knock sencor on the way. any kin of help would be awsome.


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

It could be a lot of things, maybe you need to adjust your fuel/air mixture at your fuel dizzy, maybe when your wot switch is activated it just compensates for lean mixture giving you power?


----------



## vdub_n (May 23, 2004)

sachadesousa said:


> It could be a lot of things, maybe you need to adjust your fuel/air mixture at your fuel dizzy, maybe when your wot switch is activated it just compensates for lean mixture giving you power?


alright sounds worth a shot. ty


----------



## vdub_n (May 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

i just found this, http://tech.bentleypublishers.com/thread.jspa?messageID=400162

if you are following my other post i found out thatmy 4th fuse was burned out and my relay was a type that would switch to either or the ECU (Lambda Control Unit) or Frequency Valve...

so now im going to give bower to both the ecu and FREQ Valve manually with a 1-2 jumper bypassing it... My car is already mostly run on manual switches...

get back at me if you need something else 


sorry you should check your lambda control port first... dont adjust your Dizzy thats where i screwed up. make sure that the test port is giving you something before doing something rash


----------

